# Question about cloud



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi again....
sorry I am dumb when it comes to this stuff.
My two girls dl'ed an app that they now don't like....i know that if you hold it down you can delete it from the "device" but i still see the app on the cloud with a down arrow, is there a way to delete it from there to?
also i noticed when my son dl's app's it will also go on my daughters kindles, but its not installed its just the app if they want to install it.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think so but I wouldn't be that worried about it, amazon has plenty of drive space for us all and since they have promissed to keep these things on their servers for us its on them to keep up with the demand.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Nope. When I asked Amazon about this, they said there currently isn't a way to remove apps from the archives. You can delete it from the device, but it will stay in the cloud.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Xopher said:


> Nope. When I asked Amazon about this, they said there currently isn't a way to remove apps from the archives. You can delete it from the device, but it will stay in the cloud.


bummer....oh well its still new so maybe they will work these little kinks out, thank you!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pixeemom said:


> Hi again....
> sorry I am dumb when it comes to this stuff.
> My two girls dl'ed an app that they now don't like....i know that if you hold it down you can delete it from the "device" but i still see the app on the cloud with a down arrow, is there a way to delete it from there to?
> also i noticed when my son dl's app's it will also go on my daughters kindles, but its not installed its just the app if they want to install it.


On the Fire it will still show as in your cloud with a down arrow unless you delete it entirely. Unless it's one of the ones that was preloaded, you should be able to do this on your Amazon account via your computer.

When I go to Amazon there's a small link near the top right that says "your digital items".

When I click that, one of the sections says "Amazon Appstore for Android".

I click the "your devices and apps" and sign in to my account.

All my apps are listed there with an 'actions' button on the right. One of the options is "delete this app". If you select that and then sync your Fire the app you don't want will no longer be listed.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the Fire it will still show as in your cloud with a down arrow unless you delete it entirely. Unless it's one of the ones that was preloaded, you should be able to do this on your Amazon account via your computer.
> 
> When I go to Amazon there's a small link near the top right that says "your digital items".
> 
> ...


i would need a mini usb right? because i don't have one, i guess i have to go out and buy one


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pixeemom said:


> i would need a mini usb right? because i don't have one, i guess i have to go out and buy one


No.

First of all, the USB connector on the Fire is a micro USB. . . which is different. 

But, mostly, you don't need to connect the Fire to do this. Just go to Amazon.com on your computer and log in. Delete the apps you don't want and then go to your Fire and do a Sync by touching the settings icon (the little gear in the upper right) and then the sync icon . .which looks like a round recycle thingy.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No.
> 
> First of all, the USB connector on the Fire is a micro USB. . . which is different.
> 
> But, mostly, you don't need to connect the Fire to do this. Just go to Amazon.com on your computer and log in. Delete the apps you don't want and then go to your Fire and do a Sync by touching the settings icon (the little gear in the upper right) and then the sync icon . .which looks like a round recycle thingy.


lol omgoodness how silly, i didn't notice the sync button, lol thank you.
I deleted the app but its still on the cloud from what i read above, this will be on the cloud for good


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Xopher said:


> Nope. When I asked Amazon about this, they said there currently isn't a way to remove apps from the archives. You can delete it from the device, but it will stay in the cloud.





jbcohen said:


> I don't think so but I wouldn't be that worried about it, amazon has plenty of drive space for us all and since they have promissed to keep these things on their servers for us its on them to keep up with the demand.


Just in case some of the new folk missed this.... Originally, there was no way to delete apps from the Cloud/one's account. But, along with the new firmware, Amazon changed that and one can now delete apps from the Cloud. 

As Ann says:



Ann in Arlington said:


> Just go to Amazon.com on your computer and log in. Delete the apps you don't want and then go to your Fire and do a Sync by touching the settings icon (the little gear in the upper right) and then the sync icon . .which looks like a round recycle thingy.


I'll note you can also do this from the Fire itself, using the web browser to navigate to Amazon.com.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It should be noted that the "cloud" is not exactly free or unlimited.
Amazon provides you with 5 Gigabytes free with the purchase of your Fire.
All music purchased from Amazon can be stored in your cloud account for free.
Books purchased from Amazon are already "provided/stored" by Amazon for free.
They invite you to upload your already owned music/video/"documents" to the cloud so that you have them available for streaming to your Fire.  This takes up space in your 5 GB allotment.
Amazon will provide you with additional storage in the cloud for $20 per 20 GB per year.
With the first paid increase, music storage becomes unlimited.
Not so with videos and "outside purchased" books.

I think this is a terrific deal from Amazon......but it WILL make them a lot of money.

Just sayin......


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just in case some of the new folk missed this.... Originally, there was no way to delete apps from the Cloud/one's account. But, along with the new firmware, Amazon changed that and one can now delete apps from the Cloud.
> 
> As Ann says:
> 
> ...


What is the firmware Betsy? 
omgoodness all this info is spinning my head, lol but i am grateful for it


----------



## texas nece (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm thinking by 'firmware' she is referring to the firmware on our Kindles. By 'new' means the update.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

texas nece said:


> I'm thinking by 'firmware' she is referring to the firmware on our Kindles. By 'new' means the update.


  lol thank you, i told ya i am obliviously to this stuff....thank you


----------

